# ＊Photo＊MarBrisa



## Kokolea (Jun 6, 2017)

I stayed at 2BR Plus（Unit Code: 2BP）of MarBrisa, so I would like to share photos.
Buildings 60 and 61 are 4 stories, 61 is still under construction.
I hope you find my photos informative.

▼HGVC at MarBrisa / Room (＃5933)
https://www.flickr.com/gp/131932250@N08/2u03Hj

▼HGVC at MarBrisa / Facilities (Phase 2 Only)
https://www.flickr.com/gp/131932250@N08/39o20K

▼Property Map
https://www.evernote.com/shard/s461...c2cd4f3f5d39/44c3a15a4787335e2c0dbceeed65f094


----------



## presley (Jun 6, 2017)

Thanks for posting. It has improved by leaps and bounds since I've last stayed there.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jun 6, 2017)

Fantastic photos, Kokolea. Thanks so much for posting! I admit I've never been to any of the SoCal HGVC resorts, but this one looks like a winner. Very nice of you to take the time to post your photos.


----------



## rhonda (Jun 6, 2017)

Thank you!  These collections are a wonderful documentation work-product.  Really helpful photo collections -- _thank you_!


----------



## coronacars (Jun 6, 2017)

That is similar to what I have experienced when I stayed there.  A top notch resort.


----------



## MindReign (Jun 6, 2017)

Thanks for the pictures! We have a week there in August and are looking forward to it. 
December is Park City!


----------



## vegasVIP (Jun 7, 2017)

Great photos, thanks for taking the time to share them.


----------



## Kokolea (Jun 7, 2017)

Thank you all. 



presley said:


> It has improved by leaps and bounds since I've last stayed there.



I stayed at 2BR Premier (2BX) in Phase1 seven years ago.
The room was very nice, but I was a little dissatisfied because the pool is small.
But now, I surprised that the facility in Phase 2 is very fulfilling.
If I have the chance, I'd like to stay again.



MindReign said:


> We have a week there in August and are looking forward to it.
> December is Park City!



Both are great seasons.
I stayed at Sunrise Lodge in September 2013. (2BR Plus/2LK/#136AB).
The living room is large and very comfortable.
The staff's hospitality mind also made my stay comfortable.
I hope your trips will be a great stay.


----------



## GT75 (Jun 7, 2017)

Thanks for the wonderful photos.      I will add them to our Resort Information Sticky.   I hope that you are continuing to travel to all of the HGVC resorts.


----------



## Kokolea (Jun 7, 2017)

GT75 said:


> I will add them to our Resort Information Sticky.
> I hope that you are continuing to travel to all of the HGVC resorts.



Thank you.
I'm honored that my photos will be posted on the sticky thread.
Yes, I 'd like to enjoy as many resorts as possible.


----------



## rfc0001 (Jun 13, 2017)

Slightly off topic, but does anyone know how the 1 bedrooms compare at Marbrisa vs. Carlsbad Seapointe?  Also, is the construction quality (e.g. soundproofing) better at Marbrisa?  We stayed at Carlsbad Seapointe Resort and were quite disappointed since a HGVC 1 Bedroom typically are two "hotel room" size rooms side by side with one side for a dining room/living room and one side for a bedroom, whereas Seapointe managed to cram all that into 1 "hotel room" size room with the room in the front and the small kitchen/dining room/living room in the back.  It was beyond cramped (more like a Studio) and the kicker was the walls were paper thin.  It was definitely a far cry from the much higher quality we have become accustomed to (e.g. Kingsland in Hawaii, Parc Soleil in Orlando).  Even after their refurb that was in process while we were there (which we peeked in some rooms and saw), I don't think we would ever stay at Seapointe again -- the 1 bedrooms are just too cramped and the quality of the accommodations and grounds just wasn't there.  I'm wondering if Marbrisa is more in line with other HGVC developed accommodations - trying to determine if it is worth giving Carlsbad another shot.  I am reluctant since Seapointe had much higher ratings across the board (on TripAdvisor, RCI, etc.) than Marbrisa and we weren't impressed with Seapointe.


----------



## coronacars (Jun 13, 2017)

I have stayed at both Seapointe and Marbrisa.  One thing you need to consider is Seapointe is old.  I don't know exactly how old, but is was built some time ago and has been remolded several times.  Marbrisa on the other hand is fairly new.  They are still building new units there and will be for some time.  So they are really night and day.  To me the only thing Seapoint has going for it is closeness to the water.  For me the better experience is Marbrissa.  I will stay at Marbrisa again.  I can't wait until they get a full restaurant built on site instead of the Sheraton one.


----------



## rfc0001 (Jun 13, 2017)

I get they are newer, but still leary of the relatively low ratings on TripAdvisor -- only 77% positive (4.0 overall).  I've stayed at several 4.5 resorts I wouldn't recommend (e.g. Carlsbad Seapointe Resort -- 89% postive, 4.5 overall), so leary to stay at anything rated lower across so many reviews.


----------



## coronacars (Jun 13, 2017)

I have stayed there 3 different times.  I have never had a bad experience staying there.  It is modern and well kept.  I'm planning a trip to stay there again this year in December.  I hope it goes as well as my past stays.


----------



## jehb2 (Jun 17, 2017)

I always appreciate Tuggers who take the time to take great photos of units.  I always have good intentions of doing the same but by the time I pull my camera out my kids have emptied their bags out everywhere.


----------



## jehb2 (Jun 17, 2017)

rfc0001 said:


> I get they are newer, but still leary of the relatively low ratings on TripAdvisor -- only 77% positive (4.0 overall).  I've stayed at several 4.5 resorts I wouldn't recommend (e.g. Carlsbad Seapointe Resort -- 89% postive, 4.5 overall), so leary to stay at anything rated lower across so many reviews.



I understand the mixed reviews.  Phase 1 has some buildings with really bad views (back lot of Legoland--trash dumps) & getting your luggage from the parking lot to your unit can be a real pain depending on what floor you're staying on.  I stayed in Phase 2 which had a very nice view over looking the pool. However, there was only 1 working washer and dryer for the whole building. I got really early to wash cloths.  Phase 3 has washers & dryers in the units.


----------



## rfc0001 (Jun 17, 2017)

jehb2 said:


> I understand the mixed reviews.  Phase 1 has some buildings with really bad views (back lot of Legoland--trash dumps) & getting your luggage from the parking lot to your unit can be a real pain depending on what floor you're staying on.  I stayed in Phase 2 which had a very nice view over looking the pool. However, there was only 1 working washer and dryer for the whole building. I got really early to wash cloths.  Phase 3 has washers & dryers in the units.


Are there different room types for phase 3 in the booking tool?


----------



## jehb2 (Jun 17, 2017)

Sorry.  I was last there in 2014 and they were still building Phase 3.  Maybe Kokolea can answer.


----------



## rfc0001 (Jun 17, 2017)

jehb2 said:


> Sorry.  I was last there in 2014 and they were still building Phase 3.  Maybe Kokolea can answer.


Thanks, np.  At this point, given the plethora of vacation destinations, Carlsbad is probably out anyways.  If we lived in Cali, we would consider it, but living in the midwest, it's not worth the plane trip cost for a fair to midland resort without a beach   I might as well keep on flying past California to Hawaii


----------



## Kokolea (Jun 18, 2017)

jehb2 said:


> I always appreciate Tuggers who take the time to take great photos of units.



Thank you.
I thank for the cooperation of my family.



rfc0001 said:


> Are there different room types for phase 3 in the booking tool?





jehb2 said:


> Maybe Kokolea can answer.



There are only Phase 1 and Phase 2.

・Phase 1: Building 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 56
・Phase 2: Building 58, 59, 60, 61, 65, 66, 68, 69, 70


----------



## presley (Jun 19, 2017)

rfc0001 said:


> whereas Seapointe managed to cram all that into 1 "hotel room" size room with the room in the front and the small kitchen/dining room/living room in the back


Sounds like you got the smallest one bedroom unit. Seapointe has 3 different sizes of one bedroom units. For some reason, when booking via HGVC, they are all listed as equal one bedrooms. 

The Marbrisa one bedrooms are exactly as you'd expect from Hilton with the size/furnishings you expect. As far as noise goes, I don't find Marbrisa to be a quiet resort. I stayed in a one bedroom lockout and the people staying in the studio were in and out of their unit constantly. There was a couple with a baby and grandparent staying in it and it seemed like a revolving front door over there of which we could hear the entire time.


----------



## rfc0001 (Jun 19, 2017)

presley said:


> Sounds like you got the smallest one bedroom unit. Seapointe has 3 different sizes of one bedroom units. For some reason, when booking via HGVC, they are all listed as equal one bedrooms.
> 
> The Marbrisa one bedrooms are exactly as you'd expect from Hilton with the size/furnishings you expect. As far as noise goes, I don't find Marbrisa to be a quiet resort. I stayed in a one bedroom lockout and the people staying in the studio were in and out of their unit constantly. There was a couple with a baby and grandparent staying in it and it seemed like a revolving front door over there of which we could hear the entire time.


That's unfortunate, since we won't be booking another 1 bedroom there as a result.  Normally, HGVC separates out room types to the nth degree, so not sure why they can't have separate booking categories here.  The bedroom was ridiculous in the room we had -- maybe 2 ft on either side of a queen size bed with absolutely no  furniture (side tables, lamps, etc) - just a giant flat screen hanging off the wall (because, you know, that's what luxury is ) -- and with a view of the common walkway (with no privacy curtain, so had to keep the room dark the entire time).  It was hideous, not to mention the paper thin walls.  If we do return it would be for a 2 bdrm.  With more space, and completely refurbished, the noise might be tolerable.


----------



## ggyy2k2 (Jun 28, 2017)

thank you Kokolea for the post.  i'm currently here, albeit leaving tomorrow and have enjoyed the few days stay.  unfortunately due to my inexperience and an urge to own, i've signed on a "bad deal" and thankfully for TUG, i'm rescinding (since i have 7 days) the contract and will continue to read up this forum and seek advice as time goes.

by the way my stay is at Bldg 60 4th fl with 2 bdrm just like your pic (except the opposite layout)


----------



## Kokolea (Jun 28, 2017)

ggyy2k2 said:


> thank you Kokolea for the post.



I am glad to be of your reference.
TUGer are full of knowledge and experience, so this BBS is very reliable.
Good Luck to you 



Kokolea said:


> There are only Phase 1 and Phase 2.
> ・Phase 1: Building 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 56
> ・Phase 2: Building 58, 59, 60, 61, 65, 66, 68, 69, 70



Sorry, Since the image was not attached last time, it will be posted here.


----------

